# PLECO AND RED LOBSTER



## swagdogpsu69 (Jan 22, 2003)

I am gettin a 50 gal tall tank this weekend and I have my 2 3" redbellies in a 10 gallon now. I was thinking about gettin a pleco and a red lobster and 2 more reds. Would that work out or would there be carnage??? oo:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I dont think anyone would reccomend keeping anything with piranhas, it has been done, but it has also failed for many people.
and I would have doubts that a lobster could live with a pleco without eating it.
But I am in no way informed on lobsters.
But overall it might work, but it might not.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I have a 13" Pleco in my tank and he has never been bitten. I also recently added 3 red crayfish to the tank to clean up left over food and although they are still in tact, they have been charged a few times.

-Kevin-


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have both in my pygo tank and they are fine. the 2 plecos are 10" and 12" and have never been touched. I also had a small pleco, 3" in there for months but removed him to put him in with my small spilo. He was never messed with either. Regular crayfish last about a day, but the red lobsters seem to do fine. That has been my experience with each.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

i wouldnt dare try the lobster that will be a rare lunch for the
piranhas but the pleco is worth a try ive kept several with my
piranhas ive had several successes and failures so give it a try


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ba20 said:


> i wouldnt dare try the lobster that will be a rare lunch for the
> piranhas


In a pygo I think you will be fine until he molts and then he may get eaten. In my rhom tank, I put in 2 crayfish and there were just legs and claws the next day.


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

I have a blue lobster/crayfish in mine and does very good. Used to have 2, but one molted out in the wide open









Have a pleco in there as well........and 2 severum.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

you guys must have reds ??? my cariba devouard my crawfish


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

i have a pleco w/my red bellys they work out fine i put a lobster in there one and the p's swam around it for like a week untill they figured it out and they finnaly ate it


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ba20 said:


> you guys must have reds ??? my cariba devouard my crawfish


no, I have 4 caribe, 2 reds and a yellow natt(tern). The "lobsters" do better because they have a tougher shell, regular crayfish get eaten very quickly.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

A nice alternative to lobsters are raphael catfish: they're great cleaner fish and noctural (mine hide during daytime), so pretty safe for hungry piranha's. And they don't molt and get eaten (added bonus :laughlong: )


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

heres my 2 thoughts :
the pleco should do fine as long as there is plenty of room for both parties and given a few hiding places and both fed well ... it may suffer a few fin nips but thats about it
...as far as shell fish go they will survive for a while or so at most but are tehn likly to be eaten


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> A nice alternative to lobsters are raphael catfish:


= spotted talking catfish (I think, but it might be any kind of talking catfish)


----------

